# P. Metallica Male Mature hook's problems



## ccamaleon3000 (Jul 21, 2010)

i got this male almost one week ago when i got him and i check if he was mature but never see hooks only the bulbs i tho this male got his hooks hiding it i tho it was never a big deal, and today i check and this its what i found no hooks at all im not saying that the seller sold me a animal whit out hooks i just say what happen here? he was 4 days whit the female and today that i transfer the male i check on him and no hooks i check the female and she did not have the hooks stick on her any comments will be help full

PS: i don't handle my animals or move them from one tank to an other one so i know i never damage it


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jul 21, 2010)

Pokies don't have tibial hooks hope this helps.  The pedapalps will get "box glove" like when he is finally mature.


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Jul 21, 2010)

that's funny my last p metallica male mature it have the visible hooks that's why i was concern thanks


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 21, 2010)

ccamaleon3000 said:


> that's funny my last p metallica male mature it have the visible hooks that's why i was concern thanks


As stated, Poecilotheria species don't have tibial spurs.

I'm not sure what you saw with your last P. metallica male, but I doubt it was spurs.


----------



## Casey K (Jun 6, 2014)

Just curious about this topic because I'm looking to buy a P. Mett myself......it looks like the type of tarantula that ccamaleon 3000 has is indeed a P. Mett.  If what she had pictured above isn't the Tibial Spurs, then what could it possibly be?  Never seen a P. Mett with anything like that on its body anywhere.......I'm just asking because I don't know.....thanks so much!


----------



## paassatt (Jun 6, 2014)

Casey K said:


> Just curious about this topic because I'm looking to buy a P. Mett myself......it looks like the type of tarantula that ccamaleon 3000 has is indeed a P. Mett.  If what she had pictured above isn't the Tibial Spurs, then what could it possibly be?  Never seen a P. Mett with anything like that on its body anywhere.......I'm just asking because I don't know.....thanks so much!


Are you asking what that is in the picture? It's one of the emboli on one of the spider's pedipalps. They use them to deposit sperm into the female when mating.

Edit: Forgot to mention that they're only found on mature males, in case you didn't already know that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tjrd83 (Jun 9, 2014)

A lot of times in males without hooks they will have a little tuft of hair that will fool you into thinking hooks but it's not. Plus tibial spurs would be on the first set of legs while the emboli  are like paassatt stated attached to the end of the palps.


----------

